# I'm in love...with a giant schnauzer



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My daughter and I went to pick up gourmet treats for our dogs and cats at Bone and Biscuit just now, and when I opened the door to the store, a giant schnauzer puppy came tumbling out. People in the store were yelling, "Get him! Catch him!" So I did, and oh my goodness! He had a roly poly tummy and that solid, big-dog puppy feel with the dopy baby expression. Soooooo cute! My daughter said, you should have seen the expression on your face when you brought that puppy back into the store, I thought we were getting ourselves a new giant schnauzer puppy! I said, oh honey if only you knew how close we came to doing that very thing! And I think now I understand why it's so important to choose a puppy based on research before you go see them  ps. they were having some sort of adoption drive for Angel Rescue, not selling puppies like a pet store would.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the mini schnauzers and I really like the giant too. Very cool dogs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes my best friend has two minis that I groom for her, and I saw a standard schnauzer at the dog park; he is amazingly beautiful... and fast! But I think these giant pups that were being adopted out will be really big dogs because my two standard poodles are big, but they were never as solid and chunky as those two boys at the pet store yesterday when THEY were 8 weeks old. Not even at 12 weeks old when we got them!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, they are chunky. A mini schnauzer is a lot chunkier than a mini poodle. 

Somehow I don't find the standard schnauzer attractive … and I don't really know why.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Oh yeah, they are chunky. A mini schnauzer is a lot chunkier than a mini poodle.
> 
> Somehow I don't find the standard schnauzer attractive … and I don't really know why.


Maybe because they're in that mid-range...really really active but a little too big to be a cuddle bug? Although I cuddle my dogs on my lap all the time...however the difference in only 5 lbs between my two seems like a lot more. Maddy is easy to cuddle but Indy seems to crush me when she cuddles on my lap. Also a standard schnauzer would probably seem like double the grooming of a mini? The standard I know is incredibly beautiful but now that I`ve had big dogs, I am more attracted to the giants


----------

